# Project Subohm Silverplay RTA Rebuildable Tank Atomizer



## Paulie

Hey all,

I received the SilverPlay tank 4 days ago and have spent some time using it and thought i would add a mini review on the tank below.





​*Here are some of the Tank Features*:

Made from 304 Stainless Steel Construction
22mm in diameter to fit most of your mod flush
Even with such sophisticated internal design, the SilverPlay can still hold an outstanding 3ml of E-Juice
Top THREE layer heat fins are installed to cool down some of the hottest vape
Glass / Stainless Steel Barrel construction to give you that peak window to look at your juice level as well as to serve as a protection to the glass
Chimney is a two piece design, top chimney opening is 6mm in diameter to increase cloud and flavor production
Due to the incredible air vacuum system we put in place, the SilverPlay is leak resistant. From our testing, the SilverPlay has not leaked at all!
Base is a FOUR post design with split center post for ease of build. Center posts are raised slightly to shorten the distance between your coils and the top chimney, results in amazing flavor and vapor production
FOUR deep juice channels total to give you sufficient juice delivery
Total FOUR airflow holes, two gigantic 3mm main airflow holes hits the coils from underneath, two 2mm negative airflow holes to hit the coils from the back
When FOUR airflow holes are open, you are in cloud chasing mode; when two negative airflow holes are blocked off, you are in flavor chasing mode. Two main airflow holes can also be adjustable while the two negative airflow holes are turned off
Adjustable airflow control ring is used for ease of controlling your airflow
Negative Posts are milled to the deck for rigidity and maximum conductivity
Adjustable Copper 510 connection to ensure perfect fit on most mods and to increase conductivity
Beautiful SilverPlay Logo is engraved on the bottom ring
Signature Project Sub-Ohm Logo is engraved on the barrel of the RTA
Precisely Engraved with sophisticated Roman Numeral as the serial number to give you that extreme personal touch!
Comes with signature Project Sub-Ohm Packaging. Elegant and Presentable!
100% Designed, Engineered, Developed in the USA solely by Project Sub-Ohm.
*
Build and Tank usage:*
Once I had given the tank a good clean I then decided to see what would be the best build for it. I then realised that the deck of the tank is very similar to that of a Goblin only that there is more space so that it would be possible to use 24G kanthal. I wanted to test the same build that i had on my Goblin so i could make a better comparison so i decided to use the following build:

26G Dual 8 wrapps on a 2mm ID

Once i had completed the build and wicked the coils the same as you would wick a Goblin i then put the tank back together and noticed that the chimney is bigger than the Goblins.




*Vape Quality*
The first thing you notice when you vape on this tank is the massive clouds and great flavour! I do feel that the flavour is about 10% less than the Goblin though. The one thing that really impressed me was the air configuration and also how nice this tank was to vape on!

*Kayfun, Orchid and Russian accessory compatibility*
This was one of the main reasons i wanted this tank as i have lots of old Kayfun and Russian tanks and parts and thought it would be cool to interchange the tank and make it look as well as vape different.

I proceeded to change the following on the SilverPlay over the last few days:

Added the Orchid Pyrex tank and smaller Kayfun chimney
Added the Kayfun and Russian Pyrex and Glass tanks and chimneys
Added a Kayfun Glass Bellcap tank and smaller chimney
After i had made the above configuration changes to the tank i can confirm that the flavour is alot better and also i feel the tank also looks better!




​


















*Summary*
A Great tank which until know i feel is the only new product that can rival the mighty Goblin! With all the cool interchangeable features and configurations and that you can use 24G i feel that this tank is a better buy! Also for the price of 40$ its an attractive deal and hope to see this for sale soon in SA as i would like to by a second one!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Alex

Thanks for the great write up @Paulie, sure looks like a winner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

Thanks for fixing the heading @Rob Fisher, only realised it and couldn't fix it once i posted which sucks lol


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paulie said:


> Thanks for fixing the heading @Rob Fisher, only realised it and couldn't fix it once i posted which sucks lol



Hehehe only a pleasure @Paulie! I had to take a pill but now all is well!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> Hehehe only a pleasure @Paulie! I had to take a pill but now all is well!


Just send me your pharmacy bill lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan

Awesome reviews @Paulie - with all that detail info I now understand why the 1'st post was all F32-up

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom

Very nicely reviewed @Paulie (even for a second attempt) 

Your seal of approval goes a long way towards making this a very desirable tank, knowing how much love you had for the Goblin 

Hope some local vendors are taking note and will bring these in

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Great writeup @Paulie! 

Something confused me though that I hope you can clarify. 

You said at first the flavour was about *10% less *than the Goblin.
Then you interchanged some parts - and said the flavour was better.
How does that work? Which part needs to be changed?

And if I don't have all those spare Kayfun parts then should I rather just go for the Goblin?
Am I understanding correctly?


----------



## Paulie

Silver said:


> Great writeup @Paulie!
> 
> Something confused me though that I hope you can clarify.
> 
> You said at first the flavour was about *10% less *than the Goblin.
> Then you interchanged some parts - and said the flavour was better.
> How does that work? Which part needs to be changed?
> 
> And if I don't have all those spare Kayfun parts then should I rather just go for the Goblin?
> Am I understanding correctly?




Hey @Silver Yes once i used a smaller chimney on the silverPlay the flavour got better! This is similar to using a longer drip tip and the flovour decreases.

Yes if you dont have the parts the goblin will give u the better flavour but not as good a vape.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dr Phil

Silver said:


> Great writeup @Paulie!
> 
> Something confused me though that I hope you can clarify.
> 
> You said at first the flavour was about *10% less *than the Goblin.
> Then you interchanged some parts - and said the flavour was better.
> How does that work? Which part needs to be changed?
> 
> And if I don't have all those spare Kayfun parts then should I rather just go for the Goblin?
> Am I understanding correctly?



silver it's time to go for the goblin I know this has been on ur mind for a while now lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie

dr phil said:


> silver it's time to go for the goblin I know this has been on ur mind for a while now lol




Plus the goblin is available now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Paulie!

I appreciate the feedback!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

Silver said:


> Thanks @Paulie!
> 
> I appreciate the feedback!




Sure bud anytime! But please remember this is only my opinion and could be completely wrong hehehe


----------



## Silver

Opinions on vaping devices are just that - opinions!

But you have a fine taste for quality!
So your opinion counts

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Great review @Paulie 
Very in-depth experiments as well!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Thanks for the feedback @Paulie. I am always trusting of your judgement on these matters. 

Unfortunately I don't have any of the other parts you have mentioned and so will have to settle for the goblin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

So after a few days of vaping on this atty i thought i would give some feedback!


If you have a kayfun and smaller chimney and looking for a better vape than the goblin then i would recommend the Silver Play! It has become my adv and the only rba/rda I am using atm!! I have used 30 tanks on the same wick and coils and it still has all the flavour, no dry hits and big clouds!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Paulie said:


> So after a few days of vaping on this atty i thought i would give some feedback!
> 
> 
> If you have a kayfun and smaller chimney and looking for a better vape than the goblin then i would recommend the Silver Play! It has become my adv and the only rba/rda I am using atm!! I have used 30 tanks on the same wick and coils and it still has all the flavour, no dry hits and big clouds!!


Now we just need this and the accessories to be available locally!

I think the manufacturers should release a version with your exact configuration.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

I got my Silverplay today, what an awesome tank! I haven't played around with kayfun and orchid parts yet, don't really see the need to, this thing is just awesome. I have a 26g 0.45ohm build in there and it's slapping me silly. I'm in the process of switching down from 18mg to 12mg and this RTA is making the 12mg juice I have kick like 18+, my Goblin didn't do that

Amazeballs!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rafique

Looks awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matt

The silverplay v2 is available. Considering ordering one but the shipping price and sa postal issues hold me back. 

http://www.vapordna.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=SVPY02&CartID=1


----------



## Philip Dunkley

@Matt, get one dude, you wont regret it, I'm loving mine. Mine came from VaporDNA through @Paulie, loving it!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matt

@Philip Dunkley how is the airflow and flavour compared to the V1?


----------



## Philip Dunkley

@Matt Very good, and very adjustable!!


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Great reviews, looking at this tank , did either of you have any leakage?


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

CloudmanJHB said:


> Great reviews, looking at this tank , did either of you have any leakage?


I had the authentic and it only leaked when I wicked it wrong. Once. Very nice tank. I know @eviltoy is selling his authentic one for dirt cheap!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Useful 1


----------

